# Another Penzeys Deal - thru 3-16-2015



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2015)

I had yet another Penzeys freebie deal in my email on Tuesday. With a $5 purchase you get two (2!) 1/4 cup jars of their Apple Pie spice mix. The email:

Science is as American as Apple Pie. This Pi Day (3.14.15) Celebrate both with 2 free jars of Apple pie spice—one to share and one to keep. Now through March 16th with any $5 purchase. Just bring this coupon to one of our stores or visit our website and type in the code "Science" at the shopping cart page once you have reached $5 in spending. It really is easy.
This year we are encouraging you to share your extra jar with someone you know who works in the fields of science-based reality and/or the math behind it. If for no greater reason than the reality of climate change alone, we need to let our people of science know how much we appreciate them and support them in all their efforts.
And when it comes to support, words are good but pie is even better. If you are looking for pie recipes and other circular treats for Pi Day come visit our website. This week we are featuring kind cooks who work with science and numbers and have tasty treats to share. They are good people.
Support your local Scientist!
Bill
bill@penzeys.com








Minimum $5 purchase required. While supplies last. Limit two
1/4 cup jars of Apple Pie Spice per household during run of promotion. Not applicable to prior sales. Orders placed by mail must enclose coupon. Coupon must be presented at time of purchase in Penzeys store. Please call 1-800-741-7787 to redeem by phone. To redeem online, go to Express Ordering section of www.penzeys.com and enter code "SCIENCE" in “ENTER COUPON CODE” on right hand side of screen. This will ensure that your TWO 1/4 cup jars of Penzeys Apple Pie Spice are counted as FREE in your shopping total. Please note that the price of the coupon item does not apply to the standard Penzeys shipping offer where spending $30 results in free shipping. Standard shipping rates apply. Offer expires at midnight pacific standard time on Monday, March 16, 2015.

There was a upc code on the coupon in the email. I wasn't able to copy it to include it here.  You need a full coupon only if you shop in-store or by mail. Online and phone orders only need you to provide the code "Science".


----------

